
Easy, free GTD in Leopard - pierrefar
http://dennisbest.org/simple_leopard_gtd
======
jmtulloss
I appreciate that the author is taking the time to tell us about a system that
he's clearly put a lot of thought into. While it might not work for everyone,
it's certainly good to get anybody thinking about how they might organize
their everyday efforts more efficiently.

